# Need tips on taming



## Jxiong (Aug 11, 2016)

So, I had Anzu for about 4 weeks and he seems pretty comfortable around me, he would go outside of his cage and don't mind me putting my finger near him, but he still won't get up onto my finger, what should I do?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Have you read the stickies in the Taming and Bonding section of the forum?

Using positive reinforcement techniques will help you teach Anzu to step up.

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/265337-basics-clicker-training.html*


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Budgies will often "cave" and step up for a piece of millet spray.
If he's comfortable around you, you're almost there.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Patience and repetition, also millet goes a long way to help as Phil suggested.:Love birds:


----------

